# ...downsizing....



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

M-605, 2", SS

Just purchased one of these lil hunny's last night. Getting over-nighted to my dealer now.

Yeh, I know, the caliber don't begin with a ".4....." So don't start. 
But I've been itchen for another snubby, in .357 mag.

Itch scratched. :mrgreen:

The fam has had Taurus firearms before, this is my first personally. I am continually impressed with the features for the price Taurus offers on thier revolvers as well. Who needs a Smith? :anim_lol: :watching:
All the ballyhoo about quailty issues seemed to have missed us, they've opperated flawlessly and taken a beating. :smt023

So- I figure bob the hammer, serrate the top after the spur is removed (or see if Taurus makes a bobbed hammer), install a nice Hogue, recipe up some reduced loads to keep it tight and happy and call it good. It'll make a nice bug-gun for my pack when out dirtbiking and a pillow gun when I'm napping after.

Stay tuned for a full range report soon. :smt033


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a Taurus without the hammer spur. It was specifically ordered as a concealed carry gun. I can't remember the model number but I'm sure your gunshop could tell you.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Copy that, thanks... I remember reading somewhere in here Taurus makes one. 

That and the Hogue really spiff's 'em up.


----------

